# Viili culture for yogurt?



## mzgarden (Mar 16, 2012)

Wondering if anyone has experience with Viili cultures for yogurt. Can't tell from the videos and write ups if it makes a semi-solid yogurt or a more ropey/slimey milk product.


----------



## dyrne (Feb 22, 2015)

I probably advocate for it a little too much. It's very easy to maintain and makes a good yogurt. It honestly is a little more solid that ropy. Occasionally I'll get a batch "just right" that has a more ropy texture but for the most part it is just a little more firm than yogurt you buy at the store. "ropy" just means it sticks together sometimes but it honestly is just a more solid texture and you just stir it a bit if you want a more liquid type yogurt you're used to. I really like the room temp ferment... It's just super easy to do and propagate making it very convenient even for making yogurt for animals. It is in no way slimy. It and kefir grains are pretty much my go-to for yogurt. I've never had the patience or setup to do higher than room temp yogurts.


----------



## mzgarden (Mar 16, 2012)

@dyrne - thank you! I ordered the cultures and followed the directions but at the end of the wait time on the initial batch there were two layers in the mason jar - top was thick white and chunky and underneath was nearly clear whey. That didn't seem to be the way it looked on the videos - never saw it separate like that. Just wondering if something went wrong or I should just try to stir it together and use some to make another batch?


----------



## dyrne (Feb 22, 2015)

mzgarden said:


> @dyrne - thank you! I ordered the cultures and followed the directions but at the end of the wait time on the initial batch there were two layers in the mason jar - top was thick white and chunky and underneath was nearly clear whey. That didn't seem to be the way it looked on the videos - never saw it separate like that. Just wondering if something went wrong or I should just try to stir it together and use some to make another batch?


Sounds like too much time or too warm? I normally need to leave mine 48 hrs before it separates to curds and whey like that. My house temp though usually hovers around 68-70


----------



## DisasterCupcake (Jan 3, 2015)

Mine was always ropey.
It was pleasantly sweeter than other types of yoghurt I've tried. The taste was the best. The texture. Not so much.


----------



## mzgarden (Mar 16, 2012)

Thanks. I'm trying again but not getting much reaction from the second packet of culture.


----------



## dyrne (Feb 22, 2015)

mzgarden said:


> Thanks. I'm trying again but not getting much reaction from the second packet of culture.


Just curious, where did you get yours? I've only ever ordered from https://www.yemoos.com/

edit: also, are you starting the culture out with a smaller amount of milk at first to kind of "wake it up" and get it started? I don't normally have to do that with viili but it might be a good idea before tossing it in a large container of milk.


----------



## DisasterCupcake (Jan 3, 2015)

dyrne said:


> Just curious, where did you get yours? I've only ever ordered from https://www.yemoos.com/
> 
> edit: also, are you starting the culture out with a smaller amount of milk at first to kind of "wake it up" and get it started? I don't normally have to do that with viili but it might be a good idea before tossing it in a large container of milk.


Good point. I got my viili culture and also one called fil mjolk as live cultures from organic-cultures.com (they won't ship if it's hot out).
I also got nattomotto from them, which is a great starter for high levels of vitamin k2... but _man_ does it smell


----------



## mzgarden (Mar 16, 2012)

@dyrne @DisasterCupcake Thanks for sticking with this. I ordered cultures from Cultures for Life. The instructions say to sprinkle the packet of culture into 1 or 2 cups of milk, let sit for about 5 minutes, stir in and cover loosely (I used a coffee filter & rubber band) and set somewhere about 70F and out of drafts for 12-18 hours. Refrigerate. There's also some warning that the first times may not be as thick as expected so to take 2Tbsp of the fermented milk and follow the directions again to get a better response. With the first packet, I had the chunky and clear whey - I think maybe it got too warm. I'm on the 2nd round with the 2nd packet and it still looks pretty thin. I'm going to send an email to them to see if they have ideas as well.


----------



## dyrne (Feb 22, 2015)

mzgarden said:


> @dyrne @DisasterCupcake Thanks for sticking with this. I ordered cultures from Cultures for Life. The instructions say to sprinkle the packet of culture into 1 or 2 cups of milk, let sit for about 5 minutes, stir in and cover loosely (I used a coffee filter & rubber band) and set somewhere about 70F and out of drafts for 12-18 hours. Refrigerate. There's also some warning that the first times may not be as thick as expected so to take 2Tbsp of the fermented milk and follow the directions again to get a better response. With the first packet, I had the chunky and clear whey - I think maybe it got too warm. I'm on the 2nd round with the 2nd packet and it still looks pretty thin. I'm going to send an email to them to see if they have ideas as well.



That seems way too soon. I always check mine 24hrs from when I set it out. I just have mason jar with a lid i kind of bend a bit so air gets through. My rule is always 24hrs for yogurt, 48 for whey/curds. It almost always works out that way for me. I never really measure, just a little glob from existing viili in some new container of milk and another 24 hrs. I imagine at 12 hrs it is pretty thin. That isn't enough time. I'd just leave it until if you shake, it just kind of wobbles instead of sloshes 

Oh, also if you want to flavor it, you can then once it is done mix in some blended strawberries or something and give it a little more time to work on those sugars.


----------

